# Any Joggers In North Manchester?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Now that Spring is on the horizon, I really should be getting fit. I did a bit of jogging last year in training for a charity run. I've now lost my motivation for running - not least because Mrs j. doesn't see the fun in jogging. Therefore is there anybody in the Middleton / Heywood / Rochdale areas who fancies a bit of regular, but not too serious, jogging a couple of times a week? Because I'm retired I can do any weekday afternoon, except Monday (I work in a charity shop) & I promise to come out to run, no matter what the weather is like.
If you help, please pm me.

Thanks.

jimmy


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

No takers?  OK, I'll broaden the distance. Are there any novice joggers within half an hour drive of North Manchester who fancy a training run once or twice a week on a regular basis?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Is there not any running clubs nearby?

or http://www.runningpartners.org.uk ?


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello jimmyd0g

I've just started up jogging again after being laid up (partially paralysed) for the best part of 10 months due to Guillain-Barre Syndrome.

I use my local gym in Crewe then go for a slow swim afterwards. Much better than pounding the streets for two/three days a week. No unevenly laid slabs, car fumes, dog ....

Regards


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Addie said:


> Is there not any running clubs nearby?
> 
> or http://www.runningpartners.org.uk ?


There are & I even see some of the young & not so young pounding the streets in their club vests & jogging tops. However, if my so-called club cricket 'career' is anything to go by, I'll end up being persuaded to join some committee or other & I don't want to go down that road. Hence, my looking for a jogging mate - no rules other than 'You must turn up.No excuses apart from genuine trips away in the van'.

Thanks for the link. That could be one helpful route.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

GG222 said:


> Hello jimmyd0g
> 
> I've just started up jogging again after being laid up (partially paralysed) for the best part of 10 months due to Guillain-Barre Syndrome.
> 
> ...


I've had the 'swimming v jogging' debate elsewhere - quite regularly, in fact, with an elderly lady who visits the charity shop I work in. The simple fact is that I would prefer to run because, in theory, I can put the shorts & shirt on at home, do my stretches & be running the moment I leave the front door.


----------

